# HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAM



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well you will all know the car,



















but do you know the man behind it, well he is a very camera shy guy but i do infact have a rare picture of him, you can see in his eyes he's thinking of more mods. :wink:










HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN!!!!!!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

:lol:

Happy Birthday you ole git !

your looking young as ever :lol:


----------



## OnYaBoOt (Mar 5, 2007)

happy birthday :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kam.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers Guys :wink: ....Tej you sod


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

One of me in the early days


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah, the old days - when you were just a little red X :lol:

Happy birthday Kam


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Almost didn't recognise you! You look so different with the new glasses...

Happy Birthday Kam


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday from me :-*


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Nando said:


> Almost didn't recognise you! You look so different with the new glasses...
> 
> Happy Birthday Kam


Oh Nando, you should see the other collection  - cheers m8


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday matey!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hopefully we will meet up soon - have a good day.

Kev


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Happy Birthday matey!
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev and to all the other nice TT guys out there 8)


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

kam said:


> Thanks Kev and to all the other nice TT guys out there 8)


What about us nearly-TT girls? :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kev and to all the other nice TT guys out there 8)
> ...


I was just about to say...Girls :-*


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

kam said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


  Much better


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


And the new spec is looking good :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

kam said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


Thank you. I have never had any complains about my specification :wink:

Sorry, just thought I would try and liven up your birthday 

C x


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


 :lol: , you have made a old man happy


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I have to ask, how old is an old man?

C x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> I have to ask, how old is an old man?
> 
> C x


let me see....as old as you want him to be :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> I have to ask, how old is an old man?
> 
> C x


oouuch thats gotta hurt :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

27, that's pretty old 

Waiting for the horror of response now :roll:

C x


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hev said:


> Hev x


Thanks hev


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> 27, that's pretty old
> 
> Waiting for the horror of response now :roll:
> 
> C x


Kams has a son whos 27, so guess again! :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > 27, that's pretty old
> ...


And you have one you don't know about :roll:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Well just to horrify, or delight, depending on his type, him, i'm 22.



C x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


LOL, well untill the Judge rules, i know nothing!!!

Kam do you get a free bus pass now??


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


yes, this one


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

KAM!!










Do the candles now cost more than the cake?? :lol:

Enjoy yr day!


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Do the candles now cost more than the cake?? :lol:


On the plus side they generate enough heat to power his home for 3 months... :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> Well just to horrify, or delight, depending on his type, him, i'm 22.
> 
> 
> 
> C x


  carefull , he has a dodgy ticker,

calm down Kam, take a deep breath in .........a n d relax


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Kam 8) . What pressies did you get?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

was said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Well just to horrify, or delight, depending on his type, him, i'm 22.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I read that as a "dodgy tickler" and nearly fell off the chair, then realised what it really said.... or was it actually a typo and I was right in the first case :wink:

C x


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> "dodgy tickler"


he probably has one of those too :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Happy Birthday Kam 8) . What pressies did you get?










:roll: :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Do the candles now cost more than the cake?? :lol:
> ...


lol :lol: - yr quite funny for a newbie! 



Dotti said:


> Happy Birthday Kam 8) . What pressies did you get?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> KAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Adam :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Yeah considering you've been here for ages we are still waiting for you to be half as funny, and not just looking. :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> lol :lol: - yr quite funny for a newbie!


Well hopefully I won't be a newbie for much longer - I like it around here  Can I stay then?

Caitlin x


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Kam 8) . What pressies did you get?
> ...


   you one funny guy


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > lol :lol: - yr quite funny for a newbie!
> ...


oh yes, you 22 year old's can stay :roll: :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

kam said:


> oh yes, you 22 year old's can stay :roll: :wink:


Thank you old man :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kam said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


LOL has the front wheel been modded? :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

No offence meant of course :-*

Caitlin


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

have you tried them on yet Kam :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


My Ticklers in good condition mind you


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

kam said:


> My Ticklers in good condition mind you


I feel I should leave this conversation at this time - I have a habit of turning everything dodgy :twisted:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> My Ticklers in good condition mind you


This is you with your tickler aint it Kam??


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

was said:


> have you tried them on yet Kam :wink:


Was, you are welcome to have them when I have finished!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > My Ticklers in good condition mind you
> ...


   , I am going to let your tyres down tonight


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Does that not make anybody else wonder why TTeJ had that photograph at his disposal? 

C x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> Does that not make anybody else wonder why TTeJ had that photograph at his disposal?
> 
> C x


LOL, hey if a friend askes me to take photos once they are all dressed up its rude not too! :wink: :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Well fair enough but you should definately get some different friends! And I don't mean different in the "He's certainly different" way either 

C x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

C4TLN said:


> Well fair enough but you should definately get some different friends! And I don't mean different in the "He's certainly different" way either
> 
> C x


LOL

Ahh C, dont be mean now, You've probably made Kam cry now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

TTej said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Well fair enough but you should definately get some different friends! And I don't mean different in the "He's certainly different" way either
> ...


As much as I am liking the mysterious "C" thing, I should probabaly sign off with Caitlin just so you know :wink:

x


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

"C" this is one of Tej I did last summer :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> "C" this is one of Tej I did last summer :roll:


You *did* some bloke called Tej???? :?

Kam we are mates, i didnt realse you had these feelings for me, even though it is you birthday i just dont swing that way.

Goodluck though.

P.S. Try Adam , hes always 'admiring' your car. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Happy Birthday Kam

This can't be yours surely - there's no red leather :? :lol:










See you at Bucks meet near here soon mate :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Happy Birthday Kam
> 
> This can't be yours surely - there's no red leather :? :lol:
> 
> See you at Bucks meet near here soon mate :wink:


  cheers m8, see you soon :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTej said:


> P.S. Try Adam , hes always 'admiring' your car. :wink:


Thats it, drag me into it.... when all's said and done, blame Adam


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Didn't see this post until now... Happy Birthday mate!!!

Shame I couldn't get you those bushes.. they would of made a wonderful birthday present.. 

(I feel a belated de swirl birthday present coming up. :wink: )


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Didn't see this post until now... Happy Birthday mate!!!
> 
> Shame I couldn't get you those bushes.. they would of made a wonderful birthday present..
> 
> (I feel a belated de swirl birthday present coming up. :wink: )


Cheers Troy, I was so gutted had to go to bed early  ......can't wait for my present :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happy birthday not long now and you can sell the TT and get a bus pass :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Happy birthday not long now and you can sell the TT and get a bus pass :wink:


Thanks yellow, just wait until you get your's - prob be yellow buses then


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hope you had a great day? :-*


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Very belated happy birthday greetings to you.....


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Terri/wicked thank you! 8)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

kam said:


> Terri/wicked thank you! 8)


That's what they all say  :twisted: :wink:

:-*


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Terri/wicked thank you! 8)
> ...


If you go down in the woods today..... :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Late happy B day... :wink:

hope you had a good one


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Late happy B day... :wink:
> 
> hope you had a good one


Cheers m8...got some nice new mods :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have a great one big boTTy guy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :wink: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Get back in your coffin. Always too late eh John!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Have a great one big boTTy guy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :wink: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I hear you are always late john :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As a matter of fact, these days they say I "arrive" too soon 

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kam said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Late happy B day... :wink:
> ...


very nice LA


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> As a matter of fact, these days they say I "arrive" too soon
> 
> :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kam said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, these days they say I "arrive" too soon
> ...


Yeh, just wait until you get to my old age matey :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeh, just wait until you get to my old age matey :roll:

I can see you now John;


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mate before you named your airline... did you know the Arabic for penis is air ? :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Mate before you named your airline... did you know the Arabic for penis is air ? :lol:


 :lol:  very funny


----------

